# Fathers Day Gift to Myself



## dfaulkner (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I own a drywall contracting company and those look very familiar. Should hold 500 pounds with no problem. The folding legs are great. Now ya got me thinking.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

Must of been in the water.....I bought a new heavy duty ladder. Now I am looking at what you got...nice.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

My oldest grandson got me a laser thermometer for locating the brood nest in cutouts. Nice!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mike, what does it weight? I know you said "light". It looks nice and multifunctional.

Happy Fathers Day.

I usually use the hive next door to set equipment on. But, that'll work.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

It's great!work table or scaffold for cut-outs.Leg extender for reaching swarms.compact&light.good purchase


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Those benches feel like they are about 10 pounds but never checked. Have multiple uses.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah they are light weight (maybe 10 lbs approx) I just use the hive that i just inspected, works out just the same!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Ten pounds sounds about right. I am editing a vid I took completely tearing down my largest hive to redo the stand, it was a life (back) saver.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Fixing the stand, made a mistake with the last box but turned out OK. But I love my Fathers day gift!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIh9inWqiuU


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can see why that guy uses a stand. He has the same girth I do. But, looks like he could have used two of them. He put the heaviest boxes on the cover.


----------



## Beefarmer57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice... Where do you find them. HD, Lowe's?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothern Tool.


----------



## 2Tall (Apr 18, 2010)

How do you manage to setup wide open nucs close to the tall hive without robbing.If I set a nuc near my strong hives they rob it out in 24 hours.


----------



## seal62 (Apr 17, 2011)

i loved the vid ..the part where you tossed the viel ...so when did the adult words come in ?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

2Tall said:


> If I set a nuc near my strong hives they rob it out in 24 hours.


I don't know what is going on at your place. I have lots of nucs here at home w/in sight of 60 or eighty hives and no robbing at all.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> so when did the adult words come in


When I hefted the second super on there, that baby was heavy!!

2Tall....Same as Mark...no robbing here, I have yet to have problems with robbing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice video Mike. Who does the camera work? I'd also like to see you shuffle your feet and actually turn before setting down your boxes. I turned my body, instead of my feet, one time and put myself out of work for a cpl of weeks freom back strain/pulled muscles. Took a long time to heal. Made State Apiary Inspection work difficult. Tho Workers Comp helped.

Oh, yeah. What brand of Sleep Apnia Machine do you use?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Camera is just sitting on a bipod, thanks for the heads up on the movement, I don't have a sleep machine.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good. I hope you never need one.


----------



## topdog17 (Apr 6, 2009)

What is it called? Trying to find it. Was thinking about building a bench by the hives but this would be alot better!


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

I got a 20 bottle jack and a gift card to starbucks.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

> What is it called?


I could not find the exact one on the online catologe, but I did see it in their paper catologe. Look under "Work platform"


----------

